# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Ejercicios para empalme clásico: Mano temblorosa

## Tereso

Bueno pues siguiendo con mi "Magical Trip" en su modalidad de numismagia les cuento lo siguiente:

Me sucede que al practicar el empalme clásico, (cosa que suelo hacer de camino a la oficina) al cabo de algunos minutos mi dedo empieza a temblar de manera que me sería muy difícil hacer alguna presentación de pronto con semejante pulgar temblando como maraca... existe algun tipo de ejercicio que me permita controlar este problemita?

Llevo cerca de dos semanas practicando a diario este empalme... se los digo solo por si su experiencia les indica que estoy cerca de dejar de temblar o requiero alguna otra cosa, jeje

Gracias!

----------


## BusyMan

Si el músculo tiembla es porque lleva mucho tiempo sometido a mucha presión.
Si hay mucha presión es porque estás apretando como un condenado la moneda.
La moneda debe estar sujeta en el empalme clásico de forma suave (si aprietas demasiado puedes tener problemas para que la moneda salga de ese empalme en décimas de segundo en mitad de un juego).

Si la moneda que usas es muy pequeña, al principio, tendrás que hacer más movimiento de la articulación del pulgar para mantenerla en la palma.

Intenta como ejercicio unos días el empalmar una moneda al clásico mientras caminas y tocar la yema del pulgar con la yema del dedo corazón y que se rocen muy suavemente.
Cada cierto tiempo sé consciente de tu mano y comprueba si la presión del pulgar contra el dedo mayor sigue siendo suave y ligera

----------


## Tereso

Gracias BusyMan, en realidad son consideraciones a las que hubiera llegado después de sabe Dios cuánto tiempo y cuántos dolores. Voy a probar a poner más conciencia en el empalme y sobre todo a darle esa naturalidad que requiere para "salir rápido".

Muchisimas gracias por las recomendaciones, espero pronto dar fe de los resultados de estos ejercicios   :Wink:

----------


## Shinoda

Te acabará saliendo sólo no te preoccupes...
Yo tengo una facilidad tremenda con el clásico, ya que pedo doblar el dedo pulgar hacia dentro y sujetar la moneda con la mano prácticamente recta...

----------


## Tereso

> Te acabará saliendo sólo no te preoccupes...
> Yo tengo una facilidad tremenda con el clásico, ya que pedo doblar el dedo pulgar hacia dentro y sujetar la moneda con la mano prácticamente recta...


eso debe dar una ilusión impresionante de ser una mano vacía  :o 


Espero que como dices Shinoda me salga solo :P por que estoy muy emocionado con la poquita numismagia que sé pero me ha gustado mucho y quisiera no ser un papanatas en este rubro jeje

----------


## nitrojd

Puede sucederte algo muy extraño, pero que a mí me sucedia, te lo comento:

Yo tengo la mano muy grande y soy bastante delgado, en relacion al tamaño de mi mano, tenia poca fuerza en el antebrazo que es donde estan los músculos de los dedos. Por lo tanto con o sin moneda, depende en que posturas me bibraban los dedos. No me dí cuenta hasta que empecé con la numismagia. Para solucionarlo empecé, y todavia sigo haciendo ejercico con una pelotita antiestress para fortalecer el antebrazo, y funciona. Pero seguramente ese no sea tu problema, ya que es algo muy extraño. Yo esque soy un manazas literalmente.

----------


## Tereso

> Puede sucederte algo muy extraño, pero que a mí me sucedia, te lo comento:
> 
> Yo tengo la mano muy grande y soy bastante delgado, en relacion al tamaño de mi mano, tenia poca fuerza en el antebrazo que es donde estan los músculos de los dedos. Por lo tanto con o sin moneda, depende en que posturas me bibraban los dedos. No me dí cuenta hasta que empecé con la numismagia. Para solucionarlo empecé, y todavia sigo haciendo ejercico con una pelotita antiestress para fortalecer el antebrazo, y funciona. Pero seguramente ese no sea tu problema, ya que es algo muy extraño. Yo esque soy un manazas literalmente.


Pues manazas no soy pero si estoy muy flaco y puede ser que por ahí compartimos el mismo problema, ya que tambien estoy un poco debil de los brazos jeje por que lo que si es que estoy flaaaaaaaaaaaco :P

Es una buena opción, bolita anti estress :Smile1:

----------


## Kazhiel

Yo con la mano derecha sujeto la moneda casi al centro de la palma, pero con la izquierda tenia algo de problemas con el dedo pulgar, doblaba mucho el dedo, asi que puse la moneda un poco mas elejada del centro de la palma hacia la muñeca, y asi estoy mas comodo, el dedo puldar casi no interviene, derrepente eso te puede ayudar, aunque cada uno debe buscar la posicion en la cual se sienta mas comodo.

----------


## break

yo tengo el tipico priblema en el que el pulgar y el meñique estan muy cercas y cuando pongo la mano natural la moneda se me cae :(

----------


## Ella

> yo tengo el tipico priblema en el que el pulgar y el meñique estan muy cercas y cuando pongo la mano natural la moneda se me cae :(


a que llamas mano natural? completamente plana? entrecerrada extendiendo el brazo al lado del cuerpo o sobre la mesa?

----------


## break

perdon,quise decir lo del empalme clasico

----------


## Ella

> perdon,quise decir lo del empalme clasico


y como en otro post dice que haces el spider vanish si no te sale el clasico?

----------


## break

es que resulta que cuando hago el spaider vanish no lo hago con el empalme clasico,lo hago con el thum palm

----------


## Mu

la verdad esque yo por ahor me dedico a las cartas (que ya con eso tengo mucho que aprender).

pero no dejo de lado de ves encundo practicar algun empalme con monedas y el clasico yo creo que a mi se me dio facil (no digo que lo domine). pero quizas te ayude no sé hacer cosas con este por ejemplo desde caminar por la calle o usar la ratita del computador  :117: ...

bueno eso.

----------


## Grafologox

Hola ited, veras yo estoy empezando ahora con las monedas. Desde hace 
ya años y por otro motivo que no es la magia (tiro con arco) conozco un aparato que vale
su peso en oro.
Hace algun tiempo que dicho aparato lo tenia "semiolvidado", a mi me pasa
como a ti, que no soy capaz de aguantar un "clasico" sin que parezca que
estoy cogiendo un saco.

Asi que me acorde del aparatito y pense "pero como es posible que no se me
ocurriese antes volver a cogerlo", empece a entrenar con el y en un par de
semanas ya note mucha mas agilidad y sobre todo fuerza, tanto en muñeca como en dedos.
Intentare definirte un poquito esa maravilla de la tecnica.

Se trata de una bola del tamaño aproximado de una de billar, en su interior
lleva una segunda bola contrapesada de tal forma, que gira sobre si misma,
ese giro no es concentrico si no excentrico, de manera que lo que tenemos
es un giroscopio de precision.

Por medio de una cuerda (estilo peonza), le imprimimos una velocidad inicial a la bola interior
despues se trata de agarrar la bola exterior con los dedos e imprimirle un 
giro de muñeca rotacional, la bola interna empieza a unas 1000 rpm, pero conforme
le imprimes velocidad puede llegar a las 14000 rpm.
Y todo esto que produce...Pues es como si tuvieses que sujetar una bola
de varios kg intentando salirse de tu mano.

Es complicado de esplicar, por que el artilugio se las trae, es una obra 
maestra.
Esta recomendado para deportistas, personas con problemas de reuma,etc
ocupa poco espacio, pesa poco y en cambio multiplica su peso cuando gira.
Para el uso que se le puede dar y lo bien que funciona no es caro.

Tengo entendido que no se puede hacer publicidad, aunque no tengo claro
si es solo en lo referente a la magia, lo digo por que este articulo obviamente
no tiene nada que ver con esto, si no con alta tecnologia deportiva.

Asi que si algun moderador me aclara esta duda de publicidad podria poner el nombre y asi
juzgabais por vosotros mismos...
Ya que el aparato en cuestion obra milagros.

Un saludo

----------


## swaze

Yo también tengo este aparato y la verdad creo que puede serte muy útil, no creo que por decir el nombre vayamos a tener problemas puesto que no lo considero hacer publicidad, is estoy equivocado agradecería que el moderador eliminase la info. 

El nombre de esta pequeña "pelota" es Nsd Power Ball y yo personalmente o la he visto en tiendas, la adquiri a su distribuidor oficial por Internet mediante una pagina de pujas (tienen venta directa)

Como ya dije espero no contravenir ninguna norma

----------


## Grafologox

Cierto swace, asi se llama el invento y no se vende en tientas, solo por internet.

Ojito que como en todo, hay imitaciones, la imitacion es de peor calidad, vale lo mismo y encima hace ruido de carraca oxidada, la marca citada por swace es la original y de una calidad inmejorable, la imitacion se llama "Gyrotwister".


Un saludo

----------


## hawyn yaur

prueba en juntar el pulgar y el indice durante un rato, a mi me funciona, nose...

----------


## Arkite

Ya se de lo que hablas,yo tambien tengo una bola de esas con contador de revoluciones.

Fue un invento en principio destinado a los astronautas,ya que en el espacio al no haber gravedad cualquier pesa de gimnasio no valdria para nada,xD.Ese aparato se basa en la inercia,y girandolo cuanta mas velocidad le imprimes pues mas fuerza ejerce hacia los laterales.

Leches,me va a venir de perlas tenerlo.Por cierto,mi record personal(lo use poquisimo) era de 10.600 r.p.m.El record mundial lo tenia un ruso en 15.400 o asi.

Para los que no lo sepan y les interese el aparatito en cuestion se llama POWER BALL .Ronda los 40 euros el modelo mas caro creo recordar.

----------


## ckyouhaggard

Seguro que hay gente que ya hace Power Ball extremo y han inventado trucos con eso jaja

Yo tb tengo una porqué todo lo que hago me revienta las muñecas..y con eso se entrenan muñeca, dedos.., lo que viene a ser toda la mano, recomendado para todo!

----------


## Tereso

impresionante el asunto este de las powerballs, de por si se ven bastante entretenidas como para hacer de ellas un gran pasatiempo, ya me encuentro estudiando seriamente la posibilidad de comprar la mía, es impresionante el aparatito.


Saludos a todos y muchas gracias por los consejos (a pesar de que he estado practicando aún mi empalme clásico,creo que una solucion de este tipo me dará mucha seguridad)

----------


## federicomonteiro

es curioso yo tengo la powerball y pensaba que me vendría bien por esto lo pregunte y miren lo que me contestaron :                                     http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...ght=power+ball

----------

